# WTF tattoo?



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats actually kinda disturbing. With that said id still tear into her chili ring,leaving her panties looking like someone curb-stomped a cadberry egg in them.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

could you imagine the pain??? I guess you would have to be drugged up or drunk...


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Prince said:


> could you imagine the pain??? I guess you would have to be drugged up or drunk...


 
let alone the week or so it itches like crazy from healing.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah, imagine taking a shit?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Im sure it doesnt even touch the sides,like a wornout laundry chute


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2010)

Her name is Adrenalynn, the tattoo says "Jared's Little Fuck Doll" .







YouTube Video


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 13, 2010)

Geezus, I bet the tattoo guy had to stick his hand down her throat then out her ass to get the angle right.  I can't think of any other way to do it.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 13, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Her name is Adrenalynn, the tattoo says "Jared's Little Fuck Doll" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She makes it seem like nothing to get your asshole tattooed. I think i'm gonna do it now, but mines gonna be a blow up doll with my asshole as it's mouth


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 13, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> She makes it seem like nothing to get your asshole tattooed. I think i'm gonna do it now, but mines gonna be a blow up doll with my asshole as it's mouth



My God lady, don't do it.  You will never again in your life enjoy the benefits of tapered turds.


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Man never seen a chick tattoo her leather cheerio, that's dedication man!


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2010)

such a classy young lady!!


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

LW how do you read that on her o- ring, i cant even make it out. and how do you get these awesome pictures? your the little ladie now! i know where to come to get the skinny on anything. your a computer wiz, i can barely tie my own shoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2010)

i just am too curious and google makes the rest easy. i can't read what it says by the way, i found links on the first site i googled. i just searched tattoo around asshole and clicked the first site TattooNOW : Asshole Tattoo:


----------



## KelJu (Jul 13, 2010)

That shit looks gross! As if an asshole didn't already look gross, hers is super nasty looking with that ring.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 13, 2010)

Monkey love


----------



## needtogetaas (Jul 13, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> Man never seen a chick tattoo her leather cheerio, that's dedication man!


lmao


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

oh, " by the way you have a dick in you " <her, oh >!


----------



## unclem (Jul 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thats the kinda chick you wanna choke almost to unconsciousness as you're nutting in her.


 
LMFAO, LOL AHHHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thats the kinda chick you wanna choke almost to unconsciousness as you're nutting in her.



I have always wanted to find me a freak like that. The kind of crazy bitch that likes to be choked to help her cum.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I have always wanted to find me a freak like that. The kind of crazy bitch that likes to be choked to help her cum.



they are more common than you might think.


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Very disturbing!


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 15, 2010)

Ahh yes, a nice classy girl you take home to mother.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Ahh yes, a nice classy girl you take home to mother.



you show your mother your girls butthole too?


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 15, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> you show your mother your girls butthole too?


 
Well yeah don't you?


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Well yeah don't you?


 
lmao


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Well yeah don't you?



absolutely everytime, that's why i said too.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well at least Jared made an honest woman out of her.


----------



## weldingman (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice bullseye for ass fucking though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanna see a picture of that arsehole getting violated


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

Prince said:


> yeah, imagine taking a shit?



No


----------



## bmw (Aug 26, 2010)

She went to Jared's!!!

I'd seriously hate fuck Adrenalynn.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2010)

"It doesn't say one ring to rule them all, I'm not sure where that came from." LOLOL


----------



## MDR (Aug 26, 2010)

Tattooed her butthole.  Man, she must have been really loaded when she did that...


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> Thats actually kinda disturbing. With that said *id still tear into her chili ring,leaving her panties looking like someone curb-stomped a cadberry egg in them*.


 

Bwahahahahhah


----------

